# What is it????



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

I bought this at an auction for almost nothing. It runs but I cannot find anything about it. It is a Jacobsen, but only has a serial number. I once saw a picture of a 1970's Ariens that looked almost identical, to the point that some parts are probably interchangeable. I would like to find a pdf manual, but I cannot find anything about this one online.

Jacobsen MFG. Co.
Serial: 52600 3107

6hp Tecumseh
Model: H60-775016D
Serial: 4167 04296
Short Block Number
SBH-169d
Serial/Date of Manufacture 2328F

I will post some pictures as soon as I figure out how to.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Should be interesting!


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)




----------



## JohnD (Dec 28, 2009)

*Jacobsen Imperial Snow Jet*

Looks like you've got a 1964 Jacobsen snow blower. I also own one similar to it.

Here's a link where you can find your manual. 

The manual for the lower serial numbers is missing, but the next one for that model with serial numbers greater than 7000 is available here:

ttp://www.odref.com/homelite/snow-throwers/index.html


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for this info, it really helps to have parts manuals.


----------

